# Poohbear March 1999 - Febuary 23, 2009



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

It is with a heavy heart that I need to announce that Poohbear has succumbed to her cancer. Right up to the end, she sat up, almost defiantly as she gasped for what little air she could get. The end was quick and painless for her, passed away in her dad's arms as promised. 

I remember the little pup who came to see me. She had a white tuft on her chest and I fell in love immediately. She came home at 10 weeks. Her mom was a rottweiler, her dad was a shepherd. Pooh was a rare golden ½ weiler.

At this time, the fraser river was threatening to flood the fraser valley. Once Pooh came home, the river subsided. We were away in 2007 when the fraser threatened again. We got home and the river subsided.

I remember telling you not to pea on the rug and you peaed on the rug with an almost defiant look on your face. Who said the teenage months don't start til 6-8 months? I recall how excited I was the first time you used the floor diaper.

You became my road companion when I went on trips, hiking, ceremonies, etc. Pretty much anywhere I went, you went. Spent lots of time at the dog parks and trails over the years. We had more problems with other dog owners than with the dogs. Thankfully, the objectionable dogowners were few and far between. You showed me who to trust and who not to.

We started tracking in 2008. We did well, met lots of great people, had lots of fun. Tracking became our new ritual on the weekends. Search and rescue exercises came later. Last December, we were going to do rally. We were going to go back to the purcell wilderness in summer 2009. But January 2009 changed everything. I will miss you on the hikes and camping trips. When I go this summer, I will dedicate the trip to you, my girl.

We promised each other you would be here til you were 15. In love, I recognize you as a 15 yr old. I know you will be with me wherever I go hiking and camping. You will be there in spirit.

You taught me how to love again without bounds. If I could have done more, I would have. You will always be in my heart Poohbear and you will be alive there. Thank you for all the great times we had together.

To all the members of the forum. Thankyou for your thoughts and prayers for Poohbear. She was so stoic right til the end. Today, she allowed me to lift her in and out of the vehicle - something she hasn't allowed since she was a puppy. She honoured me in this way. To all of you who are still fighting, You will be in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

And you and your family are in ours.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry for you but glad that you didn't let Poohbear suffer. That was your final gift to her. 

May you cherish the memories of all of the wonderful times you shared. 

Take good care,


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I am truly sorry for your loss. I have been reading about poohbear in the health section. I wish every dog had the love that she did. 

I hope that you continue to stay on the board-compassion and caring are wonderful qualities and your treatment of your friend is a good example for us all. 

Please take care.


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

God Bless Poohbear and you


----------



## maggs30 (Aug 5, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss. We all truly fear the final days. They always come too soon. Do you have any pictures of Poohbear to share? We would love to see them.


----------



## marksmom3 (Dec 17, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. 
RIP Poohbear.


----------



## Keegan62 (Aug 17, 2008)

So sorry for your loss
What a beautiful tribute to you companion


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm very sorry for you loss.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

RIP Poohbear.







You were loved and you touched more than a few hearts here as well.









That is a very moving eulogy to Poohbear.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

tears and prayers for you!! thank you poohbear for touching all of hearts!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am so sorry for your loss of Poohbear. I hope you can stay around and when the time is right hopefully another wonderful GSD will be loved by you as much as Poohbear was.

Val


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I'm just dealing with the aftermath now. Got a whole raft of pictures of Poohbear kicking around. I'll try to get some up soon.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Making a memorial is good therapy. Doesn't really make it hurt any less but it forces you to see all the good times and that is what will help you to heal.

Val


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: poohbearsdadShe was so stoic right til the end. Today, she allowed me to lift her in and out of the vehicle - something she hasn't allowed since she was a puppy. She honoured me in this way.


I am crying for you as our Niketa had subcumbed to her cancer in Nov 08 and how you described Poohbear so much reminds me of Niketa this phrase fitted her to the end so stoic and I never wanted her to loose that. Huge hugs thank you for making me remember again too.


----------



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Its never easy is it, so sorry for your loss! She sounds like a wonderful companion to have known!


----------



## Allie (Aug 7, 2008)

It is always so hard. I was following Poohbear in the Health section and wanted to express to you what a great girl Poohbear was and what an good life you and Poohbear had. You are a good person for letting her go without suffering. I lost my Sunshine to cancer in 9/05 and left things go on too long. Hopefully your story of making decisions and taking care of Poohbear will help others facing the same thing.

Take care - thank you for Poohbear's story. My pack and I will be thinking of you and Poohbear with tears in our eyes.

Mary Lou, Murphy and Allie


----------



## LifeWithGreta (Feb 12, 2009)

You are in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Run free of pain, Poohbear. You were and always will be much loved.


----------



## Katerlena (May 30, 2008)

I am very sorry for the loss of your faithful companion Poohbear. May you always walk together in spirit.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

What a beautiful tribute, thank you for sharing her with us. 

Rest in peace Poohbear and thank you for being your dad's teacher


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span>







I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

A beautiful tribute to your Poohbear.







Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------

